# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  صور للتطبير يوم الاربعين

## عبير الورد

يتبع

----------


## عبير الورد

يتبع

----------


## عبير الورد

يتبع

----------


## عبير الورد

يتبع

----------


## عبير الورد

منقول

----------


## هبة السماء

مشكوره اختي عبير الورد على الصور
تحيااتي

----------


## سامراء

يعطيك العافيه اختي على الصور

----------


## ستراوي حلو

مشكوورة خيو

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مشكورة خيتو على الصور
وعساج ع القوة يا رب

----------


## حزن العمر

وش هذاااااااااااااااااا لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

أني من المعارضين جدااااااااااااااااااااا لعملية التطبير
وعلى ما أظن انها محرمه ،، بدل ما يخربوا سمعت 
الشيعة يروحوا يتبرعوا بدمهم وينقذوا ناس محتاجين
لدم مو كل واحد شاق طول وعرض وجاي حامل سيف
يطبر روحه ،، الله يهدي الجميع وش انقول لكن ....

**********************

شكرا على الصور 
والله يعطيك العافية

تحيتي 
حزن العمر

----------


## عبير الورد

> وش هذاااااااااااااااااا لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
> 
> أني من المعارضين جدااااااااااااااااااااا لعملية التطبير
> وعلى ما أظن انها محرمه ،، بدل ما يخربوا سمعت 
> الشيعة يروحوا يتبرعوا بدمهم وينقذوا ناس محتاجين
> لدم مو كل واحد شاق طول وعرض وجاي حامل سيف
> يطبر روحه ،، الله يهدي الجميع وش انقول لكن ....
> 
> ...



 
انا  ايضا معارضه
لكن صور  غريبه لفتت انتباهي وقلت انزلها تشوفونها 

مشكورين على الردود  الرائعه

----------


## فرح

ويش هذا العمل اكيد مو كذا حب الامام الحسين(عليه السلام)
انا من اشد المعارضين هذا التصرف ....
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
يعطيك العااااافيه ع الصور 
موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## بلاقيود

مشاهد مقززة صراحة ...

يعني الحين باسم   جالس يتحدى المراجع والعالم ...  

الله يهديك بس ..

والله لو تسأل واحد من اللي جالسين وياه  ليش تسوي كذا  يقول لك مادري ..

اهم شي التطبير  مو مهم المظمون  ...


ويقول لك ( *ابو البيس* )  والله افلح من طبر ...


الله يهديهم 

تحياتي

----------


## ..انين الروح..

كيف بس يقدرون يشوفوان انفسهم كده ؟؟

منضرهم مخيف مقزز 

ويش يدريهم الحين دولين الي مسووين نفسهم ابطال ما يجي واحد يبغي يطبر ويطله معه الايدز ويبتلشوان كلهم دسك الحزه شنو بيقولوان قضاء وقدر ؟؟

انا اعترض  من اشد المعترضين لكده اشياء تخرب سمعتنا 

تسلمين اختي الله يوفقش

تحياتي

رهف

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوره اختي على الصور والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

انا بعد اقولك هذا حرااااااااااااام 

يعني فية تطبير بس اول مرة اجوف بهذي الطريقة 
هذا حرام ناس تموت محتاجه دم محد يتبرع 

الحسين ماقال تعالوا سو جذي 

بلعكس كان بحثكم انكم تتبرعون بالدم الي المرضى 
وثانيا هذا مرض 
ناس مرضي فيهم شي مني مناك ينتقل عن طريق الدم ايضا 

لالالالالالالالالا
لا الله ولا رسولة ولاحسين يرضى بهذا الفعل 
تخلون العالم يقولون عنا مجانين 
لانه هذا جنون 
تبي تسوي خفيف مو جذي دم بل بل لالالالال 
ماااارضة بشدة

----------


## fast man

مشكووورة اختي على الصوووور  ربي يجعله في ميزان اعمالك وانا كنت احد المطبرين

----------

